# back in the day



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

back in the day: lathers made the most money-when rock came out split them into-hangers and tapers-no recess, no screws, no glue, no tape tools etc. we have been in a dirty little war ever since. and painters make more- what the-is up with that. i learned to paint- came easy to me after hanging and taping. details only details. recirculated newspaper face paper, gypsum pumped with air-to haul more), cant sand face or you get fuzz, mud sets down in craters on face-have to wet sand after primary sand. when i started- rock was 25 dollars a thousand- now gypsum is the most plentiful mineral on the planet. i miss the sound of crisp rock breaking after a score.-(With blades that hardly hold an edge anymore), usg wont take my calls any more. tired of hearing king bitch, at least thats what my old buddy from canada use to call me-the man with two first names-pete kent. things are getting worse and better. thank god for o s i or we would have more problems then we have. 25 years ago when we started glueing rock here,(Smooth wall in utah then 95%) every one wondered- will it work. well we got an over night raise and so did the hangers-I started hanging a couple of years later and to my delight, it was easy with glue. now i want you to get up and go to your window and shout im as mad as hell and im not gonna take it any more. i love the sound of crisp sheet rock breaking in the morning---sounds like victory. by the way dont drink and text. sorry about the rant. harve


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

harvey randall said:


> usg wont take my calls any more. tired of hearing king bitch, harve


http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824YYUS


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Wtf? Capt you send out some.samples of homemade we should know about?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Come on fellas...obviously Harvey here is an old timer who's looking for some camaraderie with fellow tradespeople.

I'm guessing we could all learn a thing or two from this guy. We just need to figure out how to do it :confused1:



Harvey, were you hanging board back when it was only 2 feet wide? As gypsum lath?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> Wtf? Capt you send out some.samples of homemade we should know about?


 No I haven't,,, but I feel fairly sure that a bottle or two of my plum wine would straighten this guy right out!!!!!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> No I haven't,,, but I feel fairly sure that a bottle or two of my plum wine would straighten this guy right out!!!!!:yes:


It would have to be A good year ,,,say 2010 ,,got any left?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> It would have to be A good year ,,,say 2010 ,,got any left?


 I bottle my wine in 40oz miller bottles,,,that way i get to drink the beer so I'll have empty bottles, ya know.

I still got two bottles of my special "PD" wine, 20% abv. We call it PD (panty droppers)cause after three glasses of this stuff,,, them panties are coming off.:lol: It was a really good batch.:yes:

I got 34 bottles of my GP (general purpose) plum that runs 12%abv. Don't know how many bottles of hard lemonade I got left,,,, sweetie kinda really likes that stuff!!!:drink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I bottle my wine in 40oz miller bottles,,,that way i get to drink the beer so I'll have empty bottles, ya know.
> 
> I still got two bottles of my special "PD" wine, 20% abv. We call it PD (panty droppers)cause after three glasses of this stuff,,, them panties are coming off.:lol: It was a really good batch.:yes:
> 
> I got 34 bottles of my GP (general purpose) plum that runs 12%abv. Don't know how many bottles of hard lemonade I got left,,,, sweetie kinda really likes that stuff!!!:drink:


So it must b u Capt droppin ur panties after the PD wine if ur sweetie likes the GP wine!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

pantie dropper


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh,,, you bad dawgs,,you !!!!!

I make the stuff,,,,,I got better sense than to drink it,,, ya know?????:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Oh,,, you bad dawgs,,you !!!!!
> 
> I make the stuff,,,,,I got better sense than to drink it,,, ya know?????:whistling2:


Yeah, I guess it's not your panties you want to drop .


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Oh,,, you bad dawgs,,you !!!!!
> 
> I make the stuff,,,,,I got better sense than to drink it,,, ya know?????:whistling2:


 Yea my mams partner used 2 make the wine:thumbup:
Never been so drunk in my life:ban::ban:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

(With blades that hardly hold an edge anymore)

That's the truth harv...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea my mams partner used 2 make the wine:thumbup:
> Never been so drunk in my life:ban::ban:


Can't remember the last time I had home-made wine,,,,,,,Really I don't remember:blink: It's a sipping wine,,, That I now know..
Not a beverage for playing quarters ,,:no:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Can't remember the last time I had home-made wine,,,,,,,Really I don't remember:blink: It's a sipping wine,,, That I now know..
> Not a beverage for playing quarters ,,:no:


One of my neighbors used to make raspberry wine....I remember forgetting a lot of stuff while visiting those guys.:blink:


----------

